# Python ist maskiert

## Moritz83

Guten Morgen,

dreh hier fast am Rad da ich schon seit Stunden versuche Python zu aktualisieren :/

Ich wollte den Python-Updater emergen (er ist irgendwie net installiert) und mache das mit dem Befehl:

emerge app-admin/python-updater

So, daraufhin spuckt der Terminal folgendes aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.
> 
> !!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:
> ...

 

Das Gedöns mit dem Profile überspringen wir mal da ich einen VServer habe und das da oben net funktioniert (stehe mit dem Support in Kontakt aber die ackern am Weekend net). Um das mit dem "Phyton" is masked zu umgehen habe ich in der package.unmask folgendes eingetragen:

```
>=dev-lang/python-2.4.6

```

und in der package.keywords:

 *Quote:*   

> >=dev-lang/python-2.4.6 ~x86
> 
> >=dev-lang/python-2.4.6 -*
> 
> 

 

aber das hilft nix. Wo liegt mein Denkfehler?

Oder muss ich wirklich das Profile aktualisieren?

lg

Moritz

----------

## Finswimmer

Der Fehler kommt durch das fehlende Profile zustande.

Du hast einen VServer und kannst deswegen nicht das Profil ändern? Wenn du was emergen kannst, hast du doch Root Zugriff und kannst das dann machen?

Ansonsten sollte es >=dev-lang/python-2.4.6 ** heißen.

Tobi

----------

## Moritz83

ne, die beiden ** bringen keine Erlösung 

ich habe root Zugriff, aber in dem angegeben Verzeichniss 

```
/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/10.0
```

exisiteren 5 Ordner "desktop developer eapi parent server" und egal welchen ich als "Ziel" für make.profile angebe, es kommt immer der Fehler:

```
!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Probiers mal damit: /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop/

----------

## Moritz83

1.) 

```
rm make.profile
```

2.) 

```
ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop make.profile
```

3.) 

```
ls -FGg /etc/make.profile
```

 --> 

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 55 Sep 12 09:28 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop/

```

4.) 

```
emerge app-admin/python-updater
```

 --> 

```
 !!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

```

Hab ja den Verdacht als wenns mir irgendwas zerschossen hat :/

----------

## Max Steel

Mach mal nen sync: emerge --sync

und versuche den Link danach mit eselect zu setzen:

eselect profile list

```
Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/2008.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/x862008.0/no-multilib

  [5]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/server

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [7]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [8]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [9]   default/linux/x86/10.0/no-multilib

  [10]  default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [11]  hardened/x86

  [12]  hardened/x86/multilib

  [13]  selinux/2007.0/x86

  [14]  selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [15]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [16]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [17]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [18]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [19]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server

  [20]  hardened/linux/x86
```

eselect profile set 1

----------

## Moritz83

@Max Steel

Hab ich gemacht, der Stern is nun auch bei eins aber der Fehler bleibt mit dem Arch set

----------

## Max Steel

Hast auch gesynct?

Ich vermute nämlich das dein Tree (vorallem der Ordner profile) nicht komplett ist.

----------

## Moritz83

Habs gesynct .... aber irgendwie fehlen die Inhalte der 2008.0 Unterordner ... kriegt man die manuell irgendwo her?

----------

## Max Steel

an mehreren Punkten, ja.

emerge-webrsync wäre ein Punkt.

oder das Snapshot manuell runterladen.

Der Inhalt der 2008.0 unterordner:

# ls -l /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/*

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root portage  31  1. Mai 2008  /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/parent

/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop:

insgesamt 8

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    344  6. Aug 19:52 make.defaults

-rw-r--r-- 1 root portage  34  1. Apr 2008  parent

/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/developer:

insgesamt 4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root portage 36  1. Apr 2008  parent

/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/server:

insgesamt 8

-rw-r--r-- 1 root portage   33  1. Apr 2008  parent

-rw-r--r-- 1 root portage 1024  9. Apr 2008  profile.bashrc
```

Wenn du ein vserver hast würde ich dir eher zu diesem hier empfehlen:

# ls -l /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/vserver/

```
insgesamt 4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root portage 31  1. Apr 2008  parent
```

Durch das parent wird portage angewiesen (im originalen) Verzeichnis auf das in der Datei angegebene Verzeichnis zu wechseln um weitere Einstellungen zu suchen.

cat /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/vserver/parent

```
..

../../../../targets/vserver
```

Zumindest würde ich es so übersetzen.

----------

## Moritz83

localhost etc # emerge-webrsync

Fetching most recent snapshot

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20090912

 --- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20090911

portage-20090911.tar.bz2: OK

Syncing local tree...

er is dabei, melde mich gleich wieder

----------

## Moritz83

so, Websync gemacht und versuchsweise make.profile auf den vServer Ordner gelegt, ging net .... er liegt nun wieder auf

```
/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86 
```

da kriege ich den Arch Error net mehr :/

Dafür is n neuer Fehler aufgetaucht. Ich wollte per emerge python-updater denselben holen und kriege nun folgenden Fehler

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 10, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7224, in ?

    do_vartree(settings)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7211, in do_vartree

    if not virts_p.has_key(vkeysplit[1]):

IndexError: list index out of range

```

Irgendwie generiere ich Fehlermeldungen anstatt Lösungen   :Rolling Eyes: 

btw: würde es etwas bringen meinen Anbieter zu beten den Server neu aufzusetzen?

----------

## Josef.95

Nunja, nach dem wechseln des Profils sollte schon noch ein 

```
# source /etc/profile
```

 oder ein 

```
# env-update && source /etc/profile
```

durchgeführt werden!

----------

## Moritz83

Mein vServer wird neu aufgesetzt ... da is wohl was mit dem internen Update fehlgeschlagen ^^

Die Mitarbeiter arbeiten gerade dran ... danke für eure Hilfe

----------

## Evildad

Wow bei welchem super Hoster hast Du denn deinen vServer???

----------

## Moritz83

Achtung Ironie *lach*

is n kleiner Hoster hier in der Schweiz und eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit denen ... gut ich habe auch nur n Teamspeak Server sowie meine Homepage auf dem Server also halb so wild  :Smile: 

----------

